# Anyone know anything about engines?



## Supra (Apr 11, 2013)

Ive got a Ridgeline 2006.  Ive been putting 87 in it for the life of the truck, I just broke 80k on it and decided to give it a little pep in the engine, clean out the buildup and such. Its running a lot better now. Also is it good to floor the engine one and a while and take it up to say 100mph. Ive heard different things about both.  I figure if I baby the engine all its like and never open it up once and in a while not that great for it, and its good to get everything moving fast once and a while.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Illtemper (Apr 11, 2013)

Not a problem with putting the pedal to the metal as long as you got oil pressure and everything is in good working order motors are built to be run not babied.   My little v6 had 200k and still ran like a champ.. As long as you take care of it (change oil etc....) you shouldn't have anything to worry about!


----------



## Supra (Apr 11, 2013)

I do oil changes everytime it tells me too and going to use better gas now. Its a  VTEC v6 and it knows how to build power, im pretty impressed going from 80mph to 100 in about 3-4 seconds if i drop the hammer.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm certainly no engineer but I'm fairly confident engines work by way of magic. So u should be g2g on giving that thing some foot.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 11, 2013)

what do you mean by clean up the build up


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2013)

Flooring the gas doesn't use more engine


----------



## JOMO (Apr 11, 2013)

Your fine. Like stated, just do your scheduled maintenance and floor that bad boy and let the vtecccc RIP. I could never own a car and not floor it through the full rpm range. How is that even possible?

Other than the better octane gas, what did you just do to undo some buildup and give it pep?


----------



## Supra (Apr 11, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Your fine. Like stated, just do your scheduled maintenance and floor that bad boy and let the vtecccc RIP. I could never own a car and not floor it through the full rpm range. How is that even possible?
> 
> Other than the better octane gas, what did you just do to undo some buildup and give it pep?




Nothing I just put in 91 or 93 and been flooring it on this tank, runs like a race horse.


----------



## Supra (Apr 11, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> what do you mean by clean up the build up



I heard if you run higher octane it cleans the deposits left inside your engine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2013)

Supra said:


> I heard if you run higher octane it cleans the deposits left inside your engine.



Broscience of the automobile world.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 11, 2013)

Supra said:


> Nothing I just put in 91 or 93 and been flooring it on this tank, runs like a race horse.



Higher the octane the better it ignites, better your car runs. You will get 1000 opinions on this, but I would just stick with 91 on a stock Honda ridgeline. 

Look up "sea foam" engine cleaner/ treatment  if you want to get buildup out. Sold at your local auto parts store. Check some vids out on the youtubes. Many ways to add it, vacuum lines, gas tank,ect..


----------



## Supra (Apr 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Broscience of the automobile world.



Thank Shell and Chevron for branwashing us all. Thats all they talk about, Techron and blah blah blah


----------



## Popeye (Apr 11, 2013)

Higher octane does not mean better for your engine, it can actually harm  it(pings, knocks, hesitation) if you run 93 in a standard 87 octane engine, specs and recommendations are set up for a reason.


The best bet is what Jomo said.....I just did a three step fuel system cleaning on my truck with Sea Foam, put some in the vac lines, some in the tank, and cleaned the throttle body....I actuallly used the Sea foam in the crankcase and let it idle for 15 minutes and then changed the oil.

Fuckers runnin smooth as ever.


----------



## Supra (Apr 11, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Higher octane does not mean better for your engine, it can actually harm  it(pings, knocks, hesitation) if you run 93 in a standard 87 octane engine, specs and recommendations are set up for a reason.
> 
> 
> The best bet is what Jomo said.....I just did a three step fuel system cleaning on my truck with Sea Foam, put some in the vac lines, some in the tank, and cleaned the throttle body....I actuallly used the Sea foam in the crankcase and let it idle for 15 minutes and then changed the oil.
> ...



OK ill buy some, im guessing adding it to the crankcase and vac lines involves pulling stuff out and opening parts of the engines up


----------



## JOMO (Apr 11, 2013)

It's not tough. There are many how to's on YouTube. You might just need a buddy to blip the throttle when adding to the vacl lines so your car doesn't stall.

But, make sure when you do the sea foam to time it just before an oil change like Popeye did.


----------



## Supra (Apr 11, 2013)

OK Ill do it now and then before next oil change. thanks guys


----------



## JOMO (Apr 11, 2013)

Supra said:


> OK Ill do it now and then before next oil change. thanks guys



No no! Right before as in THAT day or at least a day before.


----------



## Supra (Apr 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> No no! Right before as in THAT day or at least a day before.



Ya thats what I mean, I can do it now then the day before the next oil change, is that not what you meant or did I read it wrong?


----------



## whitelml (Apr 12, 2013)

91 or 93 is perfectly fine.   I would rather run it than 89.  I wouldn't go any higher bc it will be a waste of money.   Higher octane is only needed for higher compression.   If your motor is good at 2500 rpm than it will be good at 5500 rpm.  Also higher revs are most of the time smoother for an engine


----------



## mattyice (Apr 12, 2013)

Before next fill up. Run  the gas tank as low as possible. Before adding gas, add a bottl of SeaFoam to your tank then fillhp as  you would.  Use highmileage synthetic oil. Change you spark plugs and cables.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't go overboard with the seafoam,  you can melt injector screens with that stuff.  From my experience with Honda's, stay with non ethanol gas and keep up with regular service.   And NEVER,..  EVER,..  use any spark plug that's not NGK.   Use quality oil, filters, OEM parts, and you should never have the "gunk" in the first place.


Good Luck!


(10+ years service tech,  mainly sfwd race cars.. many 8 and 9 second Hondas)


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 12, 2013)

sea foam works wonders.  i have an 01 F150 with 230k and it still runs like a champ.  i put sea foam in it once a month on a full tank.  does wonders.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Higher the octane the better it ignites, better your car runs. You will get 1000 opinions on this, but I would just stick with 91 on a stock Honda ridgeline.
> 
> Look up "sea foam" engine cleaner/ treatment  if you want to get buildup out. Sold at your local auto parts store. Check some vids out on the youtubes. Many ways to add it, vacuum lines, gas tank,ect..


Higher octane has a higher resistance to detonation. It does not ignite better.

Better detergents in gasoline make for cleaner burns. I do not think this makes too big of a difference in real life. Most carbon buildup is actually from burnt oil.

If you don't have a car with higher compression or forced induction you are just burning your money buying higher grade gas.

If you do require premium fuel make sure it's on a seperate pump or you are getting a gallon of 87 mixed in.

Sea foam is also a total waste of money to me. Just actually clean everything intake side and you will see a much bigger difference.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't listen to these guys with this seafoam
Crap. 
Dump 30ml of Tren E in the gas tank
And 50ml of Deca in the oil and that baby
Will kick like a horse and run fore ever!


----------



## Supra (Apr 12, 2013)

Man we really got some guys here serious about cars and shit, thats cool, thanks for all the recommendations. I like to do things to help my truck out when I can so I figured the 91 but Ill try the 89 from now on, I like the pep in the engine, its a nice boost to me.

Honda sure knows how to make good stuff. I just turned 80k and this thing has never let me down. Never needed a jump or any technical problems cept a broken 6cd changer in the dash that they replaced for free and then ir broke again..imagine that! I then replaced it with a Double Din JVC all in one, sat radio/hd radio/ipod hook ups. Its tight.

I am thinking about sanding it down and doing a flat back, seen a lot of people with my truck do that. And doing same two the rims, a nice flat black, or gunmetal grey.


----------



## Supra (Apr 12, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Don't listen to these guys with this seafoam
> Crap.
> Dump 30ml of Tren E in the gas tank
> And 50ml of Deca in the oil and that baby
> Will kick like a horse and run fore ever!



Ok so steroids instead of Seafoam, roger that!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 12, 2013)

69nites said:


> Sea foam is also a total waste of money to me. Just actually clean everything intake side and you will see a much bigger difference.


I can see your point if Sea Foam is used alone in the fuel tank, or any fuel injector additives for that matter, because that alone won't do a damn thing (even that is a theory).......but to say Sea Foam is a total waste of money, I think is just wrong. I've done many throttle body deposit cleanings, with and without seafoam.....Seafoam performs better 9/10...as opposed to just cleaning the intake side alone with cleaner.


----------



## Poof (Apr 12, 2013)

You can run paint thinner or acetone in tank also. Altitude where you live, compression ratio determines your octane requirement. Plugs and air filters are vital to ignition. Try taking off your air filter and spray injector cleaner. Running motor hard and fast can risk crankshaft bearing spin. Sea foam does work but it might take a couple of cans.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 12, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I can see your point if Sea Foam is used alone in the fuel tank, or any fuel injector additives for that matter, because that alone won't do a damn thing (even that is a theory).......but to say Sea Foam is a total waste of money, I think is just wrong. I've done many throttle body deposit cleanings, with and without seafoam.....Seafoam performs better 9/10...as opposed to just cleaning the intake side alone with cleaner.



I clean my parts the way a dealership does. In industrial parts cleaner/engine degreaser. I'm not one to just spray in some carb or throttle body cleaner and call it a day.
When I'm done cleaning a part it looks like it just came from the factory. But to each their own.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2013)

69nites said:


> I clean my parts the way a dealership does. In industrial parts cleaner/engine degreaser. I'm not one to just spray in some carb or throttle body cleaner and call it a day.
> When I'm done cleaning a part it looks like it just came from the factory. But to each their own.



I think I can actually hear your asshole puckering thru my computer lol


----------



## 69nites (Apr 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think I can actually hear your asshole puckering thru my computer lol


Sea foam is a scam product much like the pour me into your antifreeze and I'll fix your leaky head gasket products.

People actually buy these products and think they are good for your car.

Someone here recommended sea foam in your vacume lines. Sea foam dissolves rubber.

I'm just always amazed when people drink the koolaid. 1 gallon of engine degreaser is cheaper than that bottle of sea foam. And it is actually the right product for the parts cleaning task.


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Higher the octane the better it ignites, better your car runs. You will get 1000 opinions on this, but I would just stick with 91 on a stock Honda ridgeline.
> 
> Look up "sea foam" engine cleaner/ treatment  if you want to get buildup out. Sold at your local auto parts store. Check some vids out on the youtubes. Many ways to add it, vacuum lines, gas tank,ect..



the FACT is some lower compression cars run like shit on high octane fuel , some of the hondas are definately guilty of that. BUT COMMA the ridgeline may have more compression and benifit from higher octane , im not sure. a little lucas fuel treatment on a regular basis for me.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 12, 2013)

69nites said:


> Sea foam is a scam product much like the pour me into your antifreeze and I'll fix your leaky head gasket products.
> 
> People actually buy these products and think they are good for your car.
> 
> ...



How quickly does it dissolve rubber? Dont tell me one time use is enough. Ive used it on countless cars. Never fouled out any plugs, cars ran smoothly and have rid of a few CEL's also. Not everyone can tear down a motor, pull their intake mani and throttle body and clean it with degreaser.


----------



## JOMO (Apr 12, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> the FACT is some lower compression cars run like shit on high octane fuel , some of the hondas are definately guilty of that. BUT COMMA the ridgeline may have more compression and benifit from higher octane , im not sure. a little lucas fuel treatment on a regular basis for me.



I understand. And sometimes some cars run like shit on lower octane fuel even if they are rated for 87. Hence going up a few octane not to get knock.


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I understand. And sometimes some cars run like shit on lower octane fuel even if they are rated for 87. Hence going up a few octane not to get knock.



always try to find real gasoline [ no corn added] even with the same octane rating the real gas will run better and cleaner.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> How quickly does it dissolve rubber? Dont tell me one time use is enough. Ive used it on countless cars. Never fouled out any plugs, cars ran smoothly and have rid of a few CEL's also. Not everyone can tear down a motor, pull their intake mani and throttle body and clean it with degreaser.


Not that quickly but the proper cleaner for something generally isn't something that destroys it. 

You're talking about shortcuts and bandaid fixes that actually damage what you are trying to fix. 

I don't really care what anyone does here. I just know that with anything in life doing things the right way the first time saves a lot of headaches down the line.

If you can't unplug a few sensors and remove some bolts and replace them you don't belong doing anything to your car. Just take it to a proper mechanic.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2013)

69nites said:


> If you can't unplug a few sensors and remove some bolts and replace them you don't belong doing anything to your car. Just take it to a proper mechanic.



That is why I no longer touch my cars. Not even an oil change. I had a wrx that I tuned the shit out of. Grenaded the engine.  So then I got a legacyGT. Replaced the intake, turbo inlet, uppipe and turbo-back exhaust. At some point I may have bent an oil line to the turbo, because the turbo blew out. The thing had more shaft play than Tilly.


----------



## DADAWG (Apr 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> . The thing had more shaft play than Tilly.




I KNOW YOU DIDNT GO THERE

lol=))


----------



## 69nites (Apr 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That is why I no longer touch my cars. Not even an oil change. I had a wrx that I tuned the shit out of. Grenaded the engine.  So then I got a legacyGT. Replaced the intake, turbo inlet, uppipe and turbo-back exhaust. At some point I may have bent an oil line to the turbo, because the turbo blew out. The thing had more shaft play than Tilly.


I've been out of the tuner game a long time. I had a few 240s s13 hatchbacks with Silvia front end conversions and sr20det. It was a pretty fun time. Sold the last one right when f&f Tokyo drift came out .


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 12, 2013)

69nites said:


> Higher octane has a higher resistance to detonation. It does not ignite better.
> 
> Better detergents in gasoline make for cleaner burns. I do not think this makes too big of a difference in real life. Most carbon buildup is actually from burnt oil.
> 
> ...



How, where is it mixed Nites?  Ive often wondered how some of these gas stations sell 3 grades of gasoline and diesel as well but only have 3 stock tanks?


----------



## 69nites (Apr 13, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> How, where is it mixed Nites?  Ive often wondered how some of these gas stations sell 3 grades of gasoline and diesel as well but only have 3 stock tanks?


There are individual tanks for each fuel. Diesel is always on its own pump. If you are getting gas from a pump where you select your grade the hose from the pump to the nozzle holds roughly a gallon of fuel. Say the previous customer got 87 and you start pumping 94. About a gallon that is left in the line is getting pumped into you're vehicle.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 13, 2013)

While we're on the topic of gas trucks....Try to avoid filling your vehicle while a gas truck is there refilling the tanks. The tanks have a ton of sediment, water, shit, etc. and this gets all stirred up when they refill the tank, which, in turn, gets added to your engine before everything has settled again.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 13, 2013)

69nites said:


> There are individual tanks for each fuel. Diesel is always on its own pump. If you are getting gas from a pump where you select your grade the hose from the pump to the nozzle holds roughly a gallon of fuel. Say the previous customer got 87 and you start pumping 94. About a gallon that is left in the line is getting pumped into you're vehicle.



Agree 100%.  My bike has 12.7 compression and I mix 114 octane with premium at the pump.  I only go to the older stations that have individual hoses just for this reason.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive used SeaFoam for years...recomnended from my mechanic...who also services boat and helucopter engines for the CG. If he says ut is safe to use I wont doubt him. Just used a bottle yesterday and my truck is running great.


----------

